# My Son Is On His Way Home !!!!



## ETXHUNTER (Aug 12, 2006)

my son is on his way home after 8mos in the persian gulf aboard the john c. stennis acc, i sure have missed this kid and am so lucky and proud of him i just had to tell all the readers here ! i continue to pray for those that still fight !


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2007)

God Bless your son for his service!

Please tell him that the vast majority of Americans appreciate and honor him for his service to our nation!



:rybka:


----------



## KneeDeep&Sink'N (Jun 12, 2004)

Know you are relieved and can't wait to see him. Went through the same when one of my sons spent a couple of tours over there. Let him know we really appreciate his sacrifices and wish him well. - Craig


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to hear it Gary, I know you're looking forward to spending some time with him. Didn't know he was on the Stennis - the Senator's nephew is a good friend of mine and attended the commissioning ceremony - said it was real impressive.


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

tell your son we all pray for him and his fellow soldiers everyday.....


----------



## ETXHUNTER (Aug 12, 2006)

*thanx , i'll pass all messages*

thank you all , tom that must have been something and you bet im relieved and ready to see what uncle sam has turned my son into ! hope fully a well rounded young man !!! he talks alot different ! thank god he will be land based for 18 mos before another tour ! god bless all the other boys ! bring all home safe .


----------



## jpcstock2 (Dec 29, 2005)

Special Thanks to Him. Words cannot express my gratitude.


----------



## rambunctious (May 30, 2004)

*Son*

Thank God your son will get a better welcome home than we did.[Vietnam]
Thanks to your son and all the other troops.
Terry


----------

